# Powerpack 2 - maybe not yet practical for commercial customers



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I work in architecture and one of our clients uses diesel backup generators for their stores to ensure in a power outage, their customers will be able to come get whatever supplies they need when all other stores are closed...
So I asked our electrical engineer (who drives past the Gigafactory twice a day!) how the new 200kWh powerpacks compare to a generator and how many would be needed for the same power output. 
His first response was he had checked into the Powerwalls for his house, but would need to run some numbers for the powerpacks to replace a generator.
Later in the day he replied back with it would require 18 Powerpacks (each at about the price of a generator) for a whopping $800k!!! so.... those suckers need to come way down in price to be practical for independent commercial customers.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Having absolutely no knowledge of the subject, I wonder what his thoughts are on the Powerwall? I was absolutely fascinated by the Solar Roof/Powerwall setup.

Dan


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

He was already planning on buying a powerwall or two before the update! So expect the new specs would have solidified that for him


----------

